# Feathers falling out



## PotatoBirb (Apr 3, 2018)

My budgie Quincy (I think female, so I will refer to her using female pronouns), her primary flights (p8,9, and 10)and his tail feathers start growing back (she has her wing clipped very short when I got her in January), but then she flies and every week it seems and they twist out like this. Shortly after, they fall out. I'm afraid she will never be able to fly and i don't know why this is happening. Please help!


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

This can be a problem with birds that are clipped. While the normal molt is going on the wings especially, I'd keep Quincy in his cage until most of the wing feathers are totally in.
If a wing has only one or two new wing primaries, and the bird is trying to fly they don't have enough lift and the blood shaft can become damaged. Single wing feathers are at risk if there are no other long feathers on that wing. Then the bird may pull the feather out because it hurts. I'd keep a count on how many wing primaries come out, and limit flying until there are at least 4 new replacements mostly grown in side by side, on both wings, that will allow normal flight. Some birds have this problem when clipped short. Need patience. Good luck.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree that you need to limit Quincy's flying until she actually has full flight feathers.

Did the pet store clip her wings when you bought her? 
It's a shame that anyone cut them so short!*


----------



## PotatoBirb (Apr 3, 2018)

Thank you so much for this advice. In just a few weeks of not letting her fly other than from perch to perch, she can fly over 20 feet! I discovered this accidentally from when she flew past me and onto my laundry from across the room. Her feathers still twist, but when they do grow back all the way I will let her fly and train her.

Yes, the store did clip her wings. I am against wing clipping and she is my only clipped one


----------

